# Halloween - How many Kids do you Get?



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

We get 2. We live on a very busy road so our neighbors stop by with their kids on the way to a safe place to tric-or-treat!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

It seems that less and less kids are trick or treating in my neighborhood. Hopefully since it is a Friday more kiddos will be around. I'm looking forward to handing out candy.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

I voted “none”.

I've lived in this area for 14 years (London) and I must say that in the last 5 years Halloween seem to be disappearing! 

Last year we only had 1-2 kids knocking at the door. I am not sure if it is because of children's safety or simply people can't be bothered anymore... For me it was over 4 years ago when kids threw raw eggs at my windows!!! 

My daughter only goes to indoors dress up parties (not allowed on the streets). 

It always amazes me how grandiose Halloween is portrayed in films (or Thanksgiving for that matter). Is it still really like that in America in 2008?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope we get lots of kids, so I dont have alot of candy left over to eat. Used to give the leftover to friends kids but they have moved. When we lived in NC we had hundreds of kids and it was a real party atmosphere. Did a chili cookout and kids were taken around on wagons. Kind of miss it.


----------



## redhare (Mar 12, 2008)

I live on a dark road by a cemetery...no kids come to our house! 

Before we moved we had a bunch of kids in our townhouse development. It was fun seeing the kids in their costumes and handing out candy; I miss it. At least I don't have to worry about having tempting leftovers anymore!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Last year we had three, the year before we had over thirty. I have no idea why the difference.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

We have 1 or 2, if that! Normally its just ones that I know from the street that come with their parents...I hope no more come as I only have one tub of Haribo sweets (and was hoping for the left overs!)


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Our neighborhood is aging. The kids have all gone off to College. We do get a few cars that drive through and unload little ones to Trick or Treat. Ours is a dead end neighborhood and safe to walk. I will be surprised if I get more than 15 Trick or Treaters.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

We are on a state highway, out in the country. Used to be a few parents would drive their kids around, but now I think they all go to real neighborhoods, where they can park and just let their kids walk.

I've never been a real fan of Halloween, anyway. We usually do a big family night, with pizza and a movie and just give my kids some candy. I don't think they really missed much.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

We are in a small neighborhood - maybe 70 houses - but lots of kids - I think we had about 50 this year. 

Unfortunately (or fortunately : ) I was prepared for about 75 so yep - leftovers + what my youngest brought home - about 2 bowls full. AYAYAY! And HE likes the things like skittles, lollies, dots. Guess where the chocolate will go? Straight to my tush! :doh: I'm an admitted chocoholic - there's no way I'm not going to eat it!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Zero! And it wasn't tonight, it was last night. I had no idea!! Not a single one. Very odd it was last night, a Thursday? Why not Friday on October 31? Does anyone else's neighborhood do that?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

None here..LOL


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't keep track but it felt like an average year hear in small town USA. I had probably a little over 50 kids this year. I never count and always have way too much candy. I was happy that most all of the kids had good costumes and didn't get many of the late evening teenagers with no costumes. My biggest challenge was holding back two dogs while passing out candy. :


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

this is my 1st time in our new apartment and city, and we got none tonight.We do live on the 3rd flr of an apartment building in the corner and no kids in our building..... so that explains it... 

HAPPY HALLOWEEN


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> Zero! And it wasn't tonight, it was last night. I had no idea!! Not a single one. Very odd it was last night, a Thursday? Why not Friday on October 31? Does anyone else's neighborhood do that?


find out & report back about that 10/30 thing. Did you see kids out last nite?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I think we had just about 100. But we have had years with under 10, you just never know!


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

I get the vendor boxes of chips, 5 boxes @ 50 per box. 250 kids came last night.........great night.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

This was our first year in our new home. We just bought our house last April. We only have about 4 or 5 kids, which was kind of surprising! We expected a lot more since there are lots in kids in our neighborhood.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

We actually had more kids this year than previous years. They came by carload, parked and walked. We probably had 30 kids with 10 being little ones under 4 years. They were adorable. It was good to see youngsters again! Ike was a hoot he wanted to investigate every costume and play with each little one. He was shivering he was so excited.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

None. 

But I was walking the dogs at around the time when the kids would be out. Saw a few on my walk, Willow kept a pretty close eye on a girl dressed as a ghost!!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

We had about a hundred if not more. We live in a community with a lot of kids. My neighbor made a hundred bags and ran out so I went over and we used my candy and hung out.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

we had 6. a new record for us!

my DH had the entire house decked out in halloween gore. he also insisted that we watch zombie movies...I went to bed!

I was never allowed to trick or treat as a kid, so it was pretty exciting to see all (6) kids in their little costumes!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

All we had was a pair of teenagers wayyyyy to old to be trick or treating. Weren't even dress up. But we got in late after taking our own out. Their pails were over-flowing with candy...

Usually we get home a little earlier and have about 10 treaters before we turn out the light. About a block away is where all the parents drive their kids...that neighborhood has a rep for being all dressed up for halloween and brimming with candy.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*i Had 304 Before I Ran Out Of Candy. Always Count How Much I Have And Give One Per Kid. The One Little Town About 5 Miles Up The Road Is Poor, Full Of Poor People And The Come Here To Trick Or Treat. Come By Car, Truck, Raggedy Old Van Loads. Well Have Groups Of 10 To 20 Ata Time.*

*neighbior Next Deoor Said She Had Bought 3 Bags Of 275 Pieces, Gave 2 Oer Kid.....and Ran Out. That Was Like 412 At Her House. When We Ran Out We Blew Out The Jacl-o-lanterns And Torned Off All Hallween Lights And Porch Light. Kids Were Still Thick As Fleas On A Hound's Bacl.*


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

700 foot long driveway, in the woods - down the hill and up the hill - no lights - big dog barking = no trick or treaters


And we like it that way.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Well its still not caught on here. Thou in Brisbane they say this year there was more more.
I got some lollies in just incase. But no one came. so me & hubby ate the lollies. wow some of you have had a 100 & more That heaps.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

we had about 25 this year - up from only 15 last year. when i first moved in here 10 years ago we used to get 100 +

the difference for us now is that both the town & the local shopping mall host costume parties with prizes, etc. so i think the parents just bring them there.


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

I never bother to count but we have way over 100. 
Our block does it up huge, with front lawn graveyards, giant spider webs, strobe lights, fog machines and sound effects, and middle school kids popping out from behind bushes.
It's cool.

We're more low key but we have our fun. A couple years ago my six-year old daughter sat on our brightly lit porch in her little rocking chair dressed as Swan Lake Barbie with a big bowl of candy on her lap. The least scary house on the block.
Our most prominent decoration was a kind of lame scarecrow that the kids made with our babysitter.
My friend Wayne Henderson the guitar builder was hanging out with us and I noticed that he was dressed just like the scarecrow in jeans and a flannel shirt. So we put a hat on him, and when the big kids came up, I'd make a big show of pointing out the first lame scarecrow and they'd just roll their eyes. 
Then I'd point out the second one, which was Wayne's cue to go "Boo" from about four feet away.
The kids practically jumped out of their skins. Really funny.
We made sure to only do this with the big kids. The little ones would get scarred for life.

This year we had a Sarah Palin jack o lantern and I just wore a Zombie mask and said "Beware! If you don't brush, you could end up like me!" 

allen


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

We had 109 this year...we counted because its a new neighbourhood and we want to make sure we are prepared for next year...we had a blast!!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

We got about 80 for the 2 nights. Charlie barked like crazy the first few rings of the doorbell, after that he didn't care and just watched them.


----------

